# MySQL4 > MySQL5 upgrade



## emmi (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, has anyone attempted to upgrade their MySQL4.x to MySQL5.x? I have a few websites on my server which runs Apache2.2, PHP5 and MySQL4.1 and I need to upgrade/install MySQL5.0, will I encounter any problems, anyone here that can share experience with this? 

I'm thinking I would need to deinstall the 4.1 and then install 5.0, will the data (users ,passwords, databases) be kept intact?

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/upgrading-from-4-1.html

As you can see, it's no big deal, because it fits on a single page. Of indefinite length, alas!


----------



## emmi (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

